# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Foto nga Marsi

## D@mian

te reja, nga NASA

http://en.rian.ru/photolents/20100612/159377210.html

----------


## exe

MARSI,planeti i kuq apo i kaltër?

----------

